# PICS# Advice needed from 26 year old girl buying clen and t3 for weight loss - pics**



## laurarose86 (Apr 13, 2012)

Hey I have lost 7pound so far and now weight 10.1stone and i am 26 years old and 5'7 tall

I have been going to the gym 3-4 weeks doing two hours spinning and a hour xtrainer or step machine followed by free weights.

I have been taking 2-3 effies with 2 caff tabs and 1 asprin and its given me a good energy buzz but now ive been suggested to try clen and t3.

any help on training advice, and taking clen n t3 for the first time will be much of a help! Also a diet sheet?

as im currently eating bran flakes and a banana for breakfast, soup and a yogurt for lunch, snacks are yogurts and fruit and tea is pasta dish or tuna/chicken salad. snacks again is cereal.

pic is a recent pic of me at 10.1 stone


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

How low do you want to get weight wise.?


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

How have I missed this thread!?!?!?


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

You look great. Bang tidy


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

hello...

How did this go under the radar undetected.... Milky been hiding threads ? *whistle*

Id personally stick with the ECA... you will see results, and fat should drip off with that... When you start going onto clen it raises the game a little which is best left alone if its not 100% needed (my opinion)

Btw you dont need to loose any more weight... 100% loving your slight curves, much more of a turn on and desirable for guys than someone thin!


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

FIT!!!!!!!!! you look spot on, dont need to lose any tbh hun!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

what sort of yogurt / soup etc? use fitday to record your food intake, it will work out calories etc...anyway you've lost 7lbs already, why change what your doing, has the weight loss stalled?


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Keep it in your trousers guys.

Tbh i wouldn't bother with clen, with your age diet will be plentiful also t3 is the eca stack you're already taking.

Post up your diet in the relevant section, there someone can help you better.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

No remote need to lose weight unless youre off into professional bodybuilding?

Which you didnt state in your first post but might have missed out.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey I rediscovered this lost thread, back off guys :thumb:


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

Youre doing all the right things, id throw some light cardio on an empty stomach into the mix aswell maybe


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

i dont see why you need anything other than the training your doing.dont lose anymore weight, you have perfect curves


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

looks to me like you are eating too many carbs, not enough protein and hardly any fat imo, do u know how many calories you eat a day?


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello!.. that is all...


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

I wonder why not a lot of girls stay at uk-muscle ...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

threads a month old men.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

haha who the fcuk bumped this


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Looking good, no need to go mad on the T3 and Clen 50mcg T3 and 40mcg Clen is more than enough

And remember you can't stay on them without breaks, and try to avoid carbs after 6pm


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Looking good, no need to go mad on the T3 and Clen 50mcg T3 and 40mcg Clen is more than enough
> 
> And remember you can't stay on them without breaks, and try to avoid carbs after 6pm


threads a month old, lol she never got the help on the day so must of walked away


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

1. Assuming the thread is legit

2. Assuming the girl ever comes back...

Fat burners may help, but you have classic fat problem area in the ass/thighs compared to your upper body (though you have a decent set of bingo wings for a young woman), so keep on the fat loss path, but:

a. Consider coming of the birth control pill

b. Consider taking Nolvadex (tamoxifen citrate)- fat of your thighs/ass will fall melt of weekly compared to your current wieght loss- the fat burners have a hard time overcoming the fat retaining power of oestrogen, so lowering the effects of oestrogen help a lot..


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

.......


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Show some respect please.

This is a new member looking for advice...

Nothing more.


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Its either a wind up or just a female looking for some attention as she is in amazing shape and needs no more weight loss. My thoughts. That is all. NO ****.


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> 1. Assuming the thread is legit
> 
> 2. Assuming the girl ever comes back...
> 
> ...


 Same in men who hold weight in backside and thighs? Minus the birth control obviously.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Fat said:


> I wonder why not a lot of girls stay at uk-muscle ...


It's all the zyzz threads you start that drive them away


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Bet you a £10er she's a journalist writing a story to go in a magazine.


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

shxt jus seen this! you are hot darlin!

yeah do whatever you like bout the diet thing - follow aus's advice

errrr

your hot

thats it


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Am sure mate Fat must have private messaged her.. :whistling:


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Pathetic.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

All you really need is more cardio and do your squats & train your arms more with more reps. And what ausbuilt said Get some nolvadex to suppress your estrogen.


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Pathetic.


Hug?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Bashy said:


> Hug?


Would you spoon me instead?


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

If she is a genuine female looking for advice then no wonder there are so few women on here,it's embarassing,put your tongues back in and have a bit of respect!


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

LOL, three pages and the OP had two post's to her name.. Funny ****..


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Bet you a £10er she's a journalist writing a story to go in a magazine.


I bet a £10er it's Milky winding you lot up...there's no chance you lot would have missed this thread for a month :grin:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

JusNoGood said:


> I bet a £10er it's Milky winding you lot up...there's no chance you lot would have missed this thread for a month :grin:


I think it was a moderated thread and may have been overlooked for some reason

Even so if the lady decides to log back on some of the posts on here are pathetic and have been removed..


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Milky said:


> I think it was a moderated thread and may have been overlooked for some reason
> 
> Even so if the lady decides to log back on some of the posts on here are pathetic and have been removed..


Poor lass, good job I was fat when I first joined here!! LOL


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Welcome to Uk-m!

Sorry I can't be of much help but you seem to be doing ok so far by yourself (no creep).


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

For a start you do not look 10 stone, also you do not need to lose weight, your looking good.

BF is a lucky man.

Good luck with everything.


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Would you spoon me instead?


Spooning leads to forking...


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

TS99 said:


> Spooning leads to forking...


utter nonsense spooning leads to planking on top of each other


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> utter nonsense spooning leads to planking on top of each other


is this how you have sex


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

TS99 said:


> Spooning leads to forking...





TS99 said:


> is this how you have sex





infernal0988 said:


> utter nonsense spooning leads to planking on top of each other


and this is relevant / helpful how ?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Milky said:


> and this is relevant / helpful how ?


Good point  Sorry big man :S


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

infernal0988:3112997 said:


> Good point  Sorry big man :S


Not being a party pooper mate but its this girls first thread.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

nah i get it hehe not gonna ruin this girls thread by posting crap as she is a very beautiful woman as well so i will show some respect mate.


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

She's probs not coming back... :stupid:

But yea soz about that, got carried away


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

after reading everything i cant believe fat was the first person to give good advice hahaha hes moving on up! moderator fat lol


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2012)

Wasn't this girl shown to be fake, though the original thread of the three she'd posted doesn't show now?

if not, apologies to the OP


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

bigjuice said:


> after reading everything i cant believe fat was the first person to give good advice hahaha hes moving on up! moderator fat lol


From TROLL to MOD in 14 days!

Good old fat.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

the world has seen stranger things lol


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

I think someone is guiding me from above :whistling:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Fat said:


> I think someone is guiding me from above :whistling:


z___?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

zeus


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

DONT MENTION THE NAME


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

How does this work mate?



ausbuilt said:


> b. Consider taking Nolvadex (tamoxifen citrate)- fat of your thighs/ass will fall melt of weekly compared to your current wieght loss- the fat burners have a hard time overcoming the fat retaining power of oestrogen, so lowering the effects of oestrogen help a lot..


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Interested to know too.... OP, good luck on the weightloss


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

What ausbuilt said wont work on males because most males dont have high oestrogen.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Fat said:


> What ausbuilt said wont work on males because most males dont have high oestrogen.


Maybe so but I'm personally just curious regardless. I'm sure he'll have a study to back it up. Sounds bizarre to me though.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

TheBob said:


> i should expand on my post earlier, how would it effect a female by lowering her estrogen level, would love to hear an overall answer ... cause i know aus will have a very good overview on the subject


at 26, the OP (assuming legit) is pre-menopausal. This means oestrogen is manufactured mainly by the ovaries (think like testes for men) and the remainder (about 35%) comes from...wait for it... aromatisation of DHEA and one other hormone to oestrogen.

Now a post-menopausal woman does not have functioning ovaries, hence oestrogen drops about 65%.. and of the remaining amount, there is also a reduction as DHEA production drops with age (in men too).

keep the above two points in mind.

WHats the reason that men are leaner than women? Oestrogen. This hormone retains fat in the breast area (think about it- fat men have worse gyno as more aromatase in fat cells..) upper arm (bingo wings on girls) and thighs/ass.

Men store fat (in general) around the waist.

When a pre-menopausal woman takes nolvadex, its a Selective Estrogen Receptor Modulator (SERM) this means that it prevents the action of oestrogen in certain areas, but enhances it others. So it reduces breast tissue, and female fat distribution, but is more active on lipid profile, bone density and uterus (in fact to much, and there is an increased risk of uterine/cervical cancer with nolvadex if taken long term, like 5years plus).

so if a woman is dieting, taking nolvadex will let the body release the fat thats usually not released- around the thighs/ass etc.

however, if the object is leaner than being perfect in a bikini comp, and you're going for a figure level of leaness, then the addition of proviron in the last 8 weeks of a diet (in addition to the nolva) will begin a change in fat distribution- away from female towards male.... but a dieting girl by this stage already has very little fat on the abs.. generally no more than 25mg proviron, split half in morning, half at night) should be ok with most girls if taking no other AAS. Most would be ok with 10mg of 'var split in 2 doses daily as well)

theres more to it... but this is just to give a general idea how to get a girl to lose the hips/thighs without resorting to lipo...


----------



## edinburgheire (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## antbig1234 (Nov 27, 2011)

is there any reason you want to lose weight , :confused1: look absolutely fineeee to me:thumb:


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

Dam! Why would you loose weight? Marry me x


----------



## edinburgheire (Aug 6, 2007)

Bang out of order.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Not cool finding her facebook and posting it up...

Personal details and all


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

lxm said:


> Not cool finding her facebook and posting it up...
> 
> Personal details and all


Yeah thats a lawsuit waiting to happen


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> reet little stalker u r pet


He'll be posting a pic of her bedroom window from across the street next:lol:...She's going to freak out if she comes back to this!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Conscript said:


> He'll be posting a pic of her bedroom window from across the street next:lol:...She's going to freak out if she comes back to this!


ah well, good job she was ignored then, she will prob never come back


----------



## antbig1234 (Nov 27, 2011)

stalker mode



Wildebeest said:


> View attachment 83154
> View attachment 83155


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

laurarose86 said:


> Hey I have lost 7pound so far and now weight 10.1stone and i am 26 years old and 5'7 tall
> 
> I have been going to the gym 3-4 weeks doing two hours spinning and a hour xtrainer or step machine followed by free weights.
> 
> ...


Yes but what are your goals because without knowing and understanding these then weight loss in itself is just that.... Why are you taking clen etc ,

kaza


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> at 26, the OP (assuming legit) is pre-menopausal. This means oestrogen is manufactured mainly by the ovaries (think like testes for men) and the remainder (about 35%) comes from...wait for it... aromatisation of DHEA and one other hormone to oestrogen.
> 
> Now a post-menopausal woman does not have functioning ovaries, hence oestrogen drops about 65%.. and of the remaining amount, there is also a reduction as DHEA production drops with age (in men too).
> 
> ...


I always enjoy reading your posts, no BS just pure knowledge, reps


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

lxm said:


> Not cool finding her facebook and posting it up...
> 
> Personal details and all


Proper weird $hit doing that. No wonder she wont come back.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Why would you do that?


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Fat said:


> Why would you do that?


Do what Fat?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

tyramhall said:


> Do what Fat?


Not you mate but the guy who posted her Facebook!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Fat said:


> Not you mate but the guy who posted her Facebook!


Fvck knows. Even posting pics of her is out of order. No doubt milky will sort it out.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Yea a mod needs to remove that post tbh, too far


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

How the fcuk did I miss this thread... Sh!t lady... You do not need to lose any more weight in fact please don't... Imo you should maintain what you have because what you have is pretty much bang on the money


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Breda said:


> How the fcuk did I miss this thread... Sh!t lady... You do not need to lose any more weight in fact please don't... Imo you should maintain what you have because what you have is pretty much bang on the money


Agreed, she looks to be the perfect weight, very lean, perfect figure


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

laurarose86 said:


> Hey I have lost 7pound so far and now weight 10.1stone and i am 26 years old and 5'7 tall
> 
> I have been going to the gym 3-4 weeks doing two hours spinning and a hour xtrainer or step machine followed by free weights.
> 
> ...


You gotta be joking, you not bad lol. remind me of Cheryl cole.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Think this thread should be deleted lol it's got a bit out of hand now. There is another one exactly the same. Or otherwise delete every post except ausbuilts and the helpful ones. I'd be ashamed if she came back to this. A joke here and there but an onslaught of 6pages of the same thing, plus one stalker. Bit stupid.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

why do people recommend clen so casually? horrible drug and should be left for the asthmatics


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

jake87 said:


> why do people recommend clen so casually? horrible drug and should be left for the asthmatics


I see so many people recommend clen like there is no danger.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

haha what did i miss. who found her facebook?


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

Cheryl? I love your new song, dont get back with Ashley.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Mey said:


> I see so many people recommend clen like there is no danger.


There's dangers to every drug if used incorrectly!


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

ist t3 a bad choice for a woman? i read they thyroid cant handle it as much as a males and t4 is a better choice???????

plus lbm loss from it..


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Wow thisplace really is full of animals..

Men.... (oh wait I am one... )


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

stone14 said:


> ist t3 a bad choice for a woman? i read they thyroid cant handle it as much as a males and t4 is a better choice???????
> 
> plus lbm loss from it..


not at all. In fact its women who are generally most in need of extra T3 for weight loss. See when restriciting cals (many girls cut on under 1000cals/day) and restriciting carbs, the body reduces the activity of deiodenase, the enzyme that converts t4 to t3, so taking extra t4 is pointless...


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> not at all. In fact its women who are generally most in need of extra T3 for weight loss. See when restriciting cals (many girls cut on under 1000cals/day) and restriciting carbs, the body reduces the activity of deiodenase, the enzyme that converts t4 to t3, so taking extra t4 is pointless...


Do they? mg: My mrs is 4ft11in and 45kg, what would you say would be a rough amount of cals for dropping weight? 800ish?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

GreedyBen said:


> Do they? mg: My mrs is 4ft11in and 45kg, what would you say would be a rough amount of cals for dropping weight? 800ish?


http://www.calorieking.com/interactive-tools/weight-maintenance-calories-calculator/

and you need 10% under maintenance when dieting.

many women drop to many cals.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

ausbuilt said:


> WHats the reason that men are leaner than women? Oestrogen. This hormone retains fat in the breast area (think about it- fat men have worse gyno as more aromatase in fat cells..) upper arm (bingo wings on girls) and thighs/ass.


Men are leaner than women because of testosterone which is about 10 times higher on average than a woman.

This gives men higher amounts of lean muscle mass, and helps with blood sugar.

The higher lean muscle mass equates to a higher requirement for fuel.

So, it is not estrogen perse, it is testosterone which builds muscle which burns more fat.

I would also like to add that post menopause women do not get leaner due to loss of estrogen.


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ (Jan 14, 2011)

Are you my new mammy?


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Have we established whether or not this is a legit thread?


----------



## littlesmash (May 10, 2012)

Hello Ladies annd Gents! I was wondering if I could pick your brain (I'm new and can't work out where the "new thread" button is! Doh!

Basically I'm a newbie to these forums too, so if I make any errors then totally my bad, I'm just a bit green, this is me losing my forum cherry, this is my 3rd post!! oh and I'm a 30yr old blonde woman so I can also blame it on the blonde moments!

I would describe myself as a GYM ADDICT! Especially the cardio, ooft love it! but I did my back in (this was an injury from years ago) but I jsut kepttrining thorugh it, cardio, weights, classes, anything that had me getting my sweat on! I'm 5ft5in and had got down to about 55kg (my diet was inpecable - but my social skills were rubbish - no chinese take aways! ha ha)and was in pretty good shape. At the time I was taking the T5 ephedrine (does anyone remember they bad boys!) they gave me a total buzz for the gym which made training feel like the best thing in the world! the T5's got banned  and since then I have tried various stims and stuff which just haven't been the same, i'm mainly looking for that energy buzz / high as i just loved it!

anyway I've not been in the gym or done anything for about a month go as because I wasn't training on that crazy buzz I could then feel all the niggles, aches, pains and injury, and training went from being my favourite thing to being the bain of my life  I finally bit the bullet and went to the physio and I'm slowly getting put back together and in about 2 weeks I'll be able to start training again, woo hoo! As much as I'm looking forward to it, I'm now the most lathergic, unmotivated person in the world and my bum and belly are definately showing it! I've slowly crept up from 55kg ( I looked a bt like a wee mexican boy at this weight and my ideal or "fighting weight" is 58kg-60kg) but I'm now prob nearer 68-70kg. My skinny jeans are gathering dust... 

I've ordered a wee sample from BBW and hopefully it'll be here by tomorrow or Monday. I just want to know if after taking it, you'd recommend it or with the vast knowledge that everyone has on here what they would recommend? I need something to give me the severe boot up the bum to get myself back in shape!

Also any diet advise woul be ace! I'm thinking low carb high protein? What is the best for stripping fat that won't leave me like a broody mare?

Any other advise anyone would like to chuck my way or show me how to create my own thread - hopefully I'll have found this in the next 10 and will reports this on there!

sorry for the rant! thanks Everyone


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Shame about the face


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

hackskii said:


> Men are leaner than women because of testosterone which is about 10 times higher on average than a woman.
> 
> This gives men higher amounts of lean muscle mass, and helps with blood sugar.
> 
> ...


hi mate,

not exactly, oestrogen has very specific fat retaining properties:

http://www.news-medical.net/news/2009/03/02/46395.aspx

http://www.abc.net.au/science/articles/2009/04/06/2536116.htm

keep in mind in women, apart from the ovaries, the liver, breast and fat cells are the highest producers of oestrogen:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Estrogen

And of course post-menopausal women do not get leaner owing ot lower oestrogen, they also have lower T levels owing to lower DHEA etc..


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

ausbuilt said:


> hi mate,
> 
> not exactly, oestrogen has very specific fat retaining properties:
> 
> ...


I do agree but the statement is that men are leaner due to less estrogen is not quite correct.

Women that take testosterone get leaner as well, along with increased bone density and all kinds of other things.

One reason why my wife will not go on hormone replacement therapy is because the doctor said that prescribing estrogen and progesterone will make her heavier.

And to that I agree which co-insides with your statement.

But, lets do the math here, if one person was 200 pounds at 30% bodyfat, and one guy was 200 pounds at 5% bodyfat, just walking a mile the leaner guy that carries more muscle will burn more calories, and not only that but his requirement for fuel is higher, making day to day living higher expenditure for fuel allowing him to lose fat easier and burn fat easier.

I cant remember but I think it is 35 calories per pound of muscle.

Beings testosterone supports muscle, the increase in muscle allows one to lose more bodyfat.

You give women our amounts of testosterone, she will gain muscle, and lose bodyfat.

So, you are correct in the estrogen fat pattern gains, but testosterone is king for supporting, and building muscle, not to mention its blood sugar supporting functions which make energy utilization better for training anyway.


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> Have we established whether or not this is a legit thread?


laurarose hasnt been online since she started the thread nearly a month ago!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

cos that probly wasnt her .

probly sum fat munter trying to make herself feel better and grabbed a picture off a girls facebook

i would like to no who the girl in the pic is tho.... the hunt is on


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

Uk_mb said:


> cos that probly wasnt her .
> 
> probly sum fat munter trying to make herself feel better and grabbed a picture off a girls facebook
> 
> i would like to no who the girl in the pic is tho.... the hunt is on


send the pic into crimewatch and say shes missing.if it gets on the tv it may help with your quest:laugh:


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2012)

look how many reps she got, my god there are some desperate men on this site lmao


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

im sure theres a site somewhere you can put a pic up off fb and people **** and then tell u who it is if any1 knows them .

I came across this site when i was looking on google how to turn the shutter noise off on my blackberry. i had to download an app costing £4. aparetly its illegal hahaha

i wonder y



FrankDangerMaus said:


> look how many reps she got, my god there are some desperate men on this site lmao


Bet they were ALL of kenny hahahahah


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Uk_mb said:


> im sure theres a site somewhere you can put a pic up off fb and people **** and then tell u who it is if any1 knows them .
> 
> I came across this site when i was looking on google how to turn the shutter noise off on my blackberry. i had to download an app costing £4. aparetly its illegal hahaha
> 
> ...


And what monster balls ? Suck me


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

haha ken lurking in the shadows...... again


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Uk_mb said:


> haha ken lurking in the shadows...... again


What you wearing ?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Kennyken said:


> What you wearing ?


Me?


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Wonder how Many PMs she's got from guys on here. I get loads from my avi from idiots not realising it's not me.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Pervy thread


----------



## Incredible Sulk (Dec 23, 2010)

This post is a scam

Do not give out any details chaps


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

Mey said:


> Wonder how Many PMs she's got from guys on here. I get loads from my avi from idiots not realising it's not me.


So you mean to say i have been.. to your avi all this time and your a dude?!?! BRB SHOWER


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

TheBob said:


> I love it when you guys talk all technical ... I get a chub on
> 
> But seriously this is an interesting topic


Agree great to read very interesting


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Mey said:


> Wonder how Many PMs she's got from guys on here. I get loads from my avi from idiots not realising it's not me.


 

You could have some fun with that.

I got to know a bird on a football forum - also male dominated, and she had all sorts sniffing too. Used to come on msn 'appear offline' to avoid them. She messaged me first btw before anyone asks.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Incredible Sulk said:


> This post is a scam
> 
> Do not give out any details chaps


your right Incredible Sulk, from Essex


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Mey said:


> Wonder how Many PMs she's got from guys on here. I get loads from my avi from idiots not realising it's not me.


 :lol: lotsa sad folk on this forum


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Oh my god, lol, hundreds of posts because a girl said hi, who may or may not be real and hasn't even posted for a month, get a grip


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Incredible Sulk said:


> This post is a scam
> 
> Do not give out any details chaps


My name is Scott, I live in a house, my mother gave birth to me, I am 5 foot 6" tall with a tally that measures:cursing: Oh forgetaboutit:lol:


----------

